# "Slammagon" Build



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright its time to post up my build it is a 1988 Vanagon on Air bags with a crossflow motor in the rear. tell me what you think. 
Sorry for the crappy pictures




















_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 6:15 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed!


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Want to see more. Find a better camera!


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

the front will go 1 1/2in lower, but i still need to make the front bump stops.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

definitely needs more low


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

looks good so far but deff needs to come down some more
always wondered what one of these would look like on ar


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

It's not all the way down yet i need to make my bump stop first.
the van will Raise to a 4 1/2 in gap between the top of the tire and the wheel arch, and drop and tuck 2in inside the wheel arch


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD_skool_DUB)*

Right Rear Bag has a small leak, New Bag will be here in a week or less.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD_skool_DUB)*

Cool. I always wanted to try this. Time to build new inner fenders if you wanna go really low.
Some inspiration:














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if that isn't a photoshop I think I am in love


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_if that isn't a photoshop I think I am in love









Werd I found that pic like 3 years ago I think on the Samba or something. I could never find any more pics or info. For it to be real it would have to have had MAJOR work. Basically everything would have to be moved up.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joezeeuw)*

omg i need to get one of these and do that, laying body is nuts


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

to lay it down like that pic you would have to raise the motor raise the rear trunk floor and raise the front seats and run a different front suspension beacause you would need to remove the front control arm assembly ( it sits about 2 1/2 in lower than the body). when i get the time my next vanagon i'm going to attempt that.


_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 7:04 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD_skool_DUB)*

More Pictures




_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 8:48 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

MOAR!


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

any more info on this,? how does it drive? handling, etc? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (240gordy)*

sorry its been a long time, i put 16 x 7 steelies on the van instead of the 14 x 5, I've got a set of Mercedes alloys 17x7.5 fronts and 17x8.5 rears coming soon!
240Gordy the van rides smooth and handles great, my wife even said it rides a lot smoother than a factory set up ( she hated riding in the factory setup"made her nauseous" now i can't get her out of it). i run about 80psi in the front and 60psi in the rear. after driving this i don't think any van i own will have a stock suspension. I have been driving it everyday since i finished it with out any issues besides tightening some air fittings once. and the motor swap is great as well. smooth start ups, no vibrations.


_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 11:43 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*

new Pics


----------



## Dubs_Only (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*

Thats awesome, great job on the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me miss my van.


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*

very nice can you give us some pics of the build? How did you mount the bags, and the front shocks?
Was there much fabrication involved? 
I want to do this to my van very seriously, I have been looking at sites and suppliers for months now.
Particularly to improve the ride . . . and make it handle better, and handle loads.


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (240gordy)*

the cups and brackets i built for the front are all bolt in, you just need to drill 2 holes to mount the shocks.
as for suppliers no one and i mean no one has a kit for a vanagon! All the web sites that advertise a bolt on kit i called and they said " send me your front suspenion and we will build you a kit for about $2000.00 USD" plus the price of bags, fittings, management, Ect.
i think they just don't want to deal with it.
so i built it myself










_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 5:05 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*

cool, where did you get the get the brackets and bags etc from?


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (240gordy)*

the brackets i Built, the bags Came with a lifetime warranty from airbagit.com aswell as most of the other air management


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_









More?


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreamstate)*

I doubt very much that thing is anything but a wreck that won't move under its own power.

Slammagon's on the other hand is the real thing.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD_skool_DUB* »_the brackets i Built, the bags Came with a lifetime warranty from airbagit.com aswell as most of the other air management

what bag part numbers did you use front and rear on your van? I want to do this so bad! also can youpost pics of the front setup?
OK i checked out this site, is the cost for one corner only or for both front corners? Also it doesn't say if this is the kit for going really low or just improving your ride, anyone help?
http://www.airbagit.com/product_p/fbx-f-vol-54.htm



_Modified by syncrogti at 6:26 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (syncrogti)*

i already been down that road I've call all the company's and deal with Air Bagit regularly.They advertise "Kits For Vanagons" they are universal kits that DO NOT work on a vanagon Suspension. after i talked to them on the phone they asked me to ship my front suspension to them so they could build one at a cost of $1000-$2000 USD just for the front! plus the shipping of the Parts or the van for that matter.


_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 7:45 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (OLD_skool_DUB)*

so what part numbers did you use when buying your bags? I hope to use your experience to make mine ride better.


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

only other pic i've seen
and some inspiration:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...art=0


_Modified by 59eurobug at 11:43 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (syncrogti)*

Front Bags= BAGA-25 
Rear Bags= BAGA-26


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so what are you limited by? cause I see that you can move the rear mounts and get more low. 
not sure about the front. 
smaller tires and more low would be my goal.


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

I am starting to think this thing is for real. Look at the driver's seat and the steering wheel.
How doe s the guy see out to drive?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

just checked out a vanagon for sale and those fender wells don't go up much from what the outside sheetmetal shows. You'd really have to tub the front and rear to drop it more than slammagon has.


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

What are you limited by? 
You are limited by the fact that in the Vanagon you sit on top of the wheel wells and the wheel well extend not very far above the wheels well opening. Take a look at where the bottom edge of the door is above the wheels, that is the top of the wheel well, just a couple inches below your ass when it is in the seat. 
If you look at the brown van in the photos you might notice the drivers seat is much higher than normal and so is the steering wheel. When I sit in my van with my seat all the way back and don't slouch my head is up above the top of the windshield. Where's you head at?


----------



## benorthup (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (240gordy)*

I agree, check out this pic and you can see that the top of the wheelwell has been cut out and it appears that there are no seats up front at all


















_Modified by benorthup at 3:04 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (benorthup)*

and the whole drive line has been raised. ( look at the air box and Alternator )
My Goal with my Van was to build a Daily driver with bolt in Air Ride.
I've put about 5000 miles on it and the drive line and suspension are doing great, less a leaking water trap












_Modified by OLD_skool_DUB at 5:58 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: "Slammagon" Build (OLD_skool_DUB)*

so I got my bags and I am getting some plates made up (rear only for now) 
I figure a mounting plate on the bottom and the top gets bolted directly to the spring perch. I won't have anything in the way of air management for now, just a filler valve for each bag mounted on the upper spring perch gusset. 
I had upper plates made up too but realize now I probably don't need them?
Gordy


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: "Slammagon" Build (240gordy)*

Nice, I don't even have plates on the rears i just removed the upper and lower spring perch and bolted the bag on. the rear is nice and easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what size rear bags are you running?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

haha nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

I installed my rear bags (slam specialties RE6) now I wanna do the fronts. How did you set up the shock in the front?


----------



## jimnto (10 mo ago)

OLD_skool_DUB said:


> *Re: (240gordy)*
> 
> the cups and brackets i built for the front are all bolt in, you just need to drill 2 holes to mount the shocks.
> as for suppliers no one and i mean no one has a kit for a vanagon! All the web sites that advertise a bolt on kit i called and they said " send me your front suspenion and we will build you a kit for about $2000.00 USD" plus the price of bags, fittings, management, Ect.
> ...


I am in toronto - help with doing this please


----------

